# Amazekard New 3DS Flashcart



## kiafazool (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey guys

This is a BRAND NEW Flashcart made for the 3DS It existed before but it now works on 3DS
This is the 5th flashcart to work on the 3DS as said by OzModChips below

Please note that this is legit news and OzModChips is trusted by many. Please do not comment saying fake, lie, or whatnot.

Tweet by OzModChips : http://twitter.com/#!/OzModChips


			
				OzModChips said:
			
		

> 5th 3DS flash card is the AmazeKard. In before the rush! http://youtu.be/34AXNG4IEzw .



Link to Flashcart Website:  http://www.amazekard.com/html/main.asp

[youtube]34AXNG4IEzw[/youtube]



If you look at the 3DS screen after the user put in the Flashcart, it uses Alex Rider to run the flashcart. Is it the same way the AK2i and other flashcarts run also?


[shoptemp]481[/shoptemp]​


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 8, 2011)

The packaging screams ACEKARD FAKE whilst the sticker and GUI screams R4DS FAKE.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 8, 2011)

I never even heard of the card in the first place...


----------



## Zorua (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like an acekard clone, looks like an r4 clone. Either way, it's just another flashcart.

EDIT: Rupeeclock said the same thing while I was typing this!


----------



## kiafazool (Mar 8, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I never even heard of the card in the first place...


same here but it existed before 
it was officially made for a dsi/dslite


----------



## Gariscus (Mar 8, 2011)

Meh, nothing special.

Also it's more like the 7th 3DS compatible cart.


----------



## Splych (Mar 8, 2011)

another flashcart that's nothing special .
call it a budget cart , but it's nothing new really when you compare it to other flashcart companies .


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 8, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda like EVERY flashcart before the 3DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Weird that of all the flashcarts to announce 3DS support next, is this no-name clone, when's the EZ Flash Vi gonna get it's fix?
Will DSTT even get a fix?


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 8, 2011)

Can we stop considering DS-mode on 3DS as news?  
Or at least don't call it a 3DS flash cart when it isn't.


----------



## kiafazool (Mar 8, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i used the tweet to make the title
go tell that to ozmodchips and others


----------



## Etalon (Mar 8, 2011)

OzModChips is an idiot. He became rich with the scene, that's it.

He hyped M3i Zero as well, the most worst DSi card anywone can get.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 8, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> OzModChips is an idiot. He became rich with the scene, that's it.
> 
> He hyped M3i Zero as well, the most worst DSi card anywone can get.


Either way he's still trustworthy when it comes to news about this kinda stuff.....(although feel free to correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> He hyped M3i Zero as well, the most worst DSi card anywone can get.


The M3i Zero WAS the best flash cart of it's time, and back then the decision was Acekard 2i (cheaper and less features), or M3i Zero (more expensive but more features).


----------



## Etalon (Mar 8, 2011)

DSoni was available at that time as well.

Of all cards available at that moment, M3 did the worst job. It's not that we have a problem with them since 12 month, they've been a problem since AP came out.  Their "solutions" -- just a waste of time.

Please, Rydian: Listen to gamers and not flashcard fans or flashcard employees in the future.


----------



## haddad (Mar 8, 2011)

I would like to get this for a review, where can I get it?


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 8, 2011)

Listen to gamers... yeah right. That means you want us to listen to you.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 8, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> DSoni was available at that time as well.
> 
> Of all cards available at that moment, M3 did the worst job. It's not that we have a problem with them since 12 month, they've been a problem since AP came out.  Their "solutions" -- just a waste of time.
> 
> Please, Rydian: Listen to gamers and not flashcard fans or flashcard employees in the future.



I think you just hating on the M3. It did fine with me 'till I upgraded. (ds two) 

Now go back to you cheering of the acekards.


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 8, 2011)

He hates on every flashcart, except for the Acekard.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Mar 8, 2011)

=/ This cart doesn;t really interest me at all. How I wish there would be 3DS cart or even DSi... DS cart has been around for a long time now I suppose.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree, even at the time I think it had a flashy firmware that disguised a very poorly coded product.
It wasn't worth the added features at all, not when it couldn't do the simple task of playing DS games worth a damn, let alone not turn off when in sleep mode.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 8, 2011)

the talk has shifted from amazekard to m3i... amazing turn
if we see some hello world on similar videos that run in 3ds mode, that would be interesting now


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Please, Rydian: Listen to gamers and not flashcard fans or flashcard employees in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSTWO is the current top but I could name you 3-4 bugs off the top of my head.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the devs of AKAIO even had to joke about how they have to keep releasing bugfix versions lately.  As for the iEvo, there's issues with it, too.  R4i gold?  Rife with clones.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't stop list all(or a least most) of the issues of each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Some of you might just got the short in of the stick as in mine had no sleeping problems and such...


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm just gonna re-post my comment from YouTube:

I'm amazed Alex Rider Stormbreaker header info still works.

Actually...if it still works, why doesn't AK2i still work? Is there actually a slight bit of protection on the 3DS besides what the DSi had?

Also, I'm betting this is just a re-stickered Acekard.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Some of you might just got the short in of the stick as in mine had no sleeping problems and such...


Could go the other way as well, for example my DSTWO does not seem to be affected by the missing icon glitch in the latest firmware update that everybody else is reporting... but my Acekard 2i has contact issues.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The DSTWO is the current top but I could name you 3-4 bugs off the top of my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they're all much better products than the bug-laden M3i Zero.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> And they're all much better products than the bug-laden M3i Zero.


The DSTWO didn't exist when the M3i Zero was the competitor to the Acekard (nor did the Wood port for R4-named carts).


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny enough I have had the same...

No problems with DSTwo (or the LE-DS2 for that matter) even after the update & after running the emulators
Acekard2i has contact issues/Locks up on Health screen (especially on a DSLite) - even WITH the 'card trick'
M3i Zero - has actually had NO problems (Yet) except for the limited support
[real] R4i Gold - problems when using a normal 2Gb MSD (locks up on white 'LOADING') but works fine with SDHC cards
.....Go figure !!!


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 8, 2011)

Guys, can we keep this on-topic? I mean seriously folks, this isn't the place for M3 vs AceKard vs DSTWO vs R4.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is when nobody's interested in generic flashcart #074


----------



## fancysky016 (Mar 8, 2011)

i am pretty sure all current flashcart can support ds games sooner or later.

but we need a 3ds flash cart.

this might takes time.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 8, 2011)

... Isn't it scientifically proven that *ANY* cart can work on a 3DS????


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> ... Isn't it scientifically proven that *ANY* cart can work on a 3DS????


More  or less, it just matters if the team bothers to update it or not.
Right now the 3DS seems to operate just like a DSi, in terms of DS games.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 8, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[sarcasm]... I wonder if they make an update to the original R4 DS to make it work on the 3DS [/sarcasm]


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarcasm aside, pretty obvious that if it don't work on a DSi it ain't gonna work on no 3DS.


----------



## Minox (Mar 8, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd also disagree.

You know what I did after finishing the M3i Zero review? I went straight back to my Ak2. Because even though the M3i Zero supposedly had "better features" and a "nicer GUI" it was not reliable enough to be used in every day usage when compared to the Ak2 coupled with AKAIO.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 8, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't recall the NinjaPass working on the DSi and yet
[youtube]jXxOlWKSKA0[/youtube]


----------



## OzModChips (Mar 8, 2011)

This is a r4i rebrand....
Every team has to start somewhere. You cannot judge something before you try it out. 
Its not something we are stocking, i am sure some people will sell it for $10 or so. 

People in China cannot access youtube, and someone we know just emailed us the video to upload the video for them!


----------



## Searinox (Mar 10, 2011)

Zero interest. Why? It boots in DS mode, not 3DS.


----------



## haddad (Mar 14, 2011)

Is this flashcard for sale yet anywhere or not????


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 6, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> Is this flashcard for sale yet anywhere or not????



modariffic dont have stock yet but selling for $12.95 link


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know why, but even if they work, cheap chinese clone cards irritate me, a lot. OH and before this gets swamped with it:

*DO NOT EXPECT A 3DS FLASHCARD UNTIL WAY AFTER A 3DS ROM IMAGE HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY DUMPED. AS OF 4/5/11 NONE WHATSOEVER HAVE BEEN DUMPED, NO EMULATORS OR ANYTHING SO DON'T ASK!*


----------



## Stephapanda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but even if they work, cheap chinese clone cards irritate me, a lot. OH and before this gets swamped with it:
> 
> *DO NOT EXPECT A 3DS FLASHCARD UNTIL WAY AFTER A 3DS ROM IMAGE HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY DUMPED. AS OF 4/5/11 NONE WHATSOEVER HAVE BEEN DUMPED, NO EMULATORS OR ANYTHING SO DON'T ASK!*



You're a bit late.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 6, 2011)

Why was this thread bumped? There's been an unboxing of it already -__-


----------

